# Billiges Street bike.....



## HugePanic (4. Januar 2003)

hab hier n saubilliges street-bike gesehen....

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2002/d__Felt_Base___Modell_2003__1659.htm

taugt das was? wo ist der hacken?

was wird daran als erstes verrecken?

ich will damit eigentich nur mein fully entlasten! mehr als 2m werd ich auch net droppen wollen! eher grinden und solche zeug! glegentlich auchmal dirt-jump!


----------



## Sewer Shark (4. Januar 2003)

nun ja,billig hin-oder-her.Sind ja umgerechnet auch immerhin weit über 400,-DM.

Meines Erachtens kommt der "Schnäppchenpreis" durch das Rahmen- u.Gabelmaterial zustande,welches in diesem Fall aus HiTen-Stahl ist und nicht aus CrMo-Stahl.
Wenn Du nicht gerade ein Profi mit extremen Sprüngen (3m hoch und auf´m Vorderrad landen) bist,dann solltest Du diesen Rahmen eigentlich nicht zum verbiegen/brechen bekommen.

Darüber hinaus bietet "felt" auch eine Garantie auf ihre BMX an,oder? Frag da mal nach!!!

Desweiteren habe ich ein einteiliges Tretlager und weitere Teile entdeckt,die zwar nicht minderwertig sind ,diese aber doch durch ihre Überzahl das Bike sehr günstig machen.
Genau das ist es: Nicht billig sondern günstig!

es ist also kein Haken an dem Angebot sondern es ist einfach ohne jede Markenpolitik realistisch,zumahl "felt" auch sehr hochwertige Bikes im Program hat ist dieses Bike eigentlich zu empfehlen.
Für die von Dir angesprochenen Aktionen reicht es 100% aus und ist auf alle Fälle verläßlich (zumindest behaupte ich das).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (5. Januar 2003)

nimm lieber das:
http://www.bmxer.de/shop2002/index.html?d__Felt_Manic_Bike___Modell_2003__389.htm

kostet zwar 150 mehr aber die sind es wert !


----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. Januar 2003)

Das Venom von Diamondback ist auch geil


In der Schweiz kostet es in Euro umgerechnet 400Euro. Da die Schweiz sehr teuer ist, wird es noch einiges billiger sein.

Das "obere" Felt hat ja gar keine Vorderbremse, oder sehe ich net recht?

alex


----------



## BENE (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *Das Venom von Diamondback ist auch geil
> 
> 
> ...




des venom hatte ich mal und war mit zufrieden ....


----------



## Sewer Shark (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> Das "obere" Felt hat ja gar keine Vorderbremse, oder sehe ich net recht?



ja stimmt,was sich aber kaum auf den Preis niederschlägt.Dazu gibts auch nur für hinten eine 14mm Achse.
Die neuen "felt-Show" Reifen sind aber dafür ENDGEIL.Ich sag´s ja: Aussehen ist alles,Tuning wie beim Auto.Deshalb werd ich demnächst bei meinem die felt-weißschrift-Reifen aufziehen


----------



## kater (5. Januar 2003)

Felt Slip-Not Reifen sind zum Dirten der Hammer! Leider hab ich mir im Betonpark (spiegelverkehrte Kopie des Marseille Parks) in der Spine die Karkasse des Hinterreifens zerfetzt


----------



## Kamikazepat (5. Januar 2003)

@ Evil

stimmt des ist besser..

Nen kumpel von mir hat schon mehrere einteilige Kurbeln geschrottet, dann hat er sich ne 3 teilige gekauft und jetzt ist seitdem nix mehr kaputt gegangen.....
Die laufräder sollten auch gscheit sein weil die ja auch ziemlcih oft kaputt gehen....

Greez pat


----------



## evil_rider (6. Januar 2003)

tja,  und wenna was richtig gutes will mussa schon nen bissl tiefer in die tasche greifen !


----------



## HugePanic (6. Januar 2003)

stümmmt.............da muß noch ne bremse mehr dran!!

wie konnt´ ich das übersehen!

naja, dann hab ich doch noch was zum basteln!
aber ich glaub wenn ich kein besseres angebot find´ dann wird´s das wohl im frühjahr!


aber allgemein find ich die ganzen bmx sachen irgendwie pissbillig! allein meine blöde federgabel kostet ca. doppelt soviel wie hier n ganze bike!

find ich lustig...........


----------



## evil_rider (7. Januar 2003)

am BMX brauch man nur eine bremse !!! es sei man will flatland fahren !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (7. Januar 2003)

Oder anständig Freestyle wie z.B. Paul Osicka, aber wer fährt schon so wie er? Einfach traumhaft!

Aber prinzipiell nur HR-Bremse und nur U-Brake!


----------



## Sewer Shark (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *am BMX brauch man nur eine bremse !!! es sei man will flatland fahren !! *




...oder wie ich BMX-Downhill.

Deswegen gleich vorne eine V-statt U-brake.Demnächst werde ich mir aber von den KHE-Jungs Nabenbremsen einbauen lassen.
erstens sieht das übelst genial aus,als ob man überhaupt nichts dran hat.UND was für mich als Schnee+und Matschfahrer auch sehr entscheident ist:Bremswirkung bei Nässe ist super und die Wirkung im allgemein ist lt.KHE wie eine top eingestellte U-brake.

So sprühe ich immer meine felgen mit klebrigen zuckerwasser ein aber erst neulich im Schnee reicht mir das nur für 2-4 ausgedehnte bremsmanöver.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *am BMX brauch man nur eine bremse !!! es sei man will flatland fahren !! *



es soll leute geben die fahren ohne bremse flatland hab ich selbst gesehen   aba sonst hast eigentlich recht


----------



## evil_rider (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *
> 
> es soll leute geben die fahren ohne bremse flatland hab ich selbst gesehen   aba sonst hast eigentlich recht *



kenne auch genug leute die rampe & street fahren ohne bremse  sogar dirt ohne brake


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (8. Januar 2003)

ist mir persönlich aba zu wackelig immer mit dem fuß am hinterrad zu bremsen. ich benötige die hinterbremse vor allem bei fakie drehungen und tailtaps und so...


----------



## HugePanic (9. Januar 2003)

mir egal was der rest der welt damit macht, aber ich brauch da n hebel dran! sonst würd ich mich wohl an der erstbesten kreuzung umbringen!

außerdem ist´s zum tricksen auch um welten besser als ohne!

mal ne ernsthafte frage:
ich bin bisher nur schrottreife BMXe von bekannten gefahren! deren bremswirkung war eher bescheiden!

wie gut bremst denn sone U-brake? vielleicht im vergleich zu ner v-brake? schwächer denk ich, aber wieviel?  gibt´s da nose wheelies, oder muß ich da nosw-manual´s üben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Januar 2003)

WO-ZU am BMX ne bremse vorne ?  erklärung ?


----------



## theworldburns (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *ist mir persönlich aba zu wackelig immer mit dem fuß am hinterrad zu bremsen. ich benötige die hinterbremse vor allem bei fakie drehungen und tailtaps und so... *



hinterrad? ich kenn nur leute die bremsen mim fuß am vorderrad  naja egal

ach und zur bremsleistung: ne nich eingestellt u brake bremst schlechter als ne alte canti bremse  
die "gut" eingestellten modelle sind dann in der nähe einer v oder gibts da irgend n paar geheimtricks zum einstellen


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von theworldburns _
> *
> 
> 
> .....gibts da irgend n paar geheimtricks zum einstellen  *




Also so die normalen wie Cola auf die Felge, oder wie die Trialer die Felge anflexen.


----------



## theworldburns (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *
> 
> 
> Also so die normalen wie Cola auf die Felge, oder wie die Trialer die Felge anflexen. *



wie cola auf die felge?? anflexen find ich immer so unhübsch und bitumen is auch dümmlich...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (11. Januar 2003)

einfach cola auf der Felge tun. weil zuckerwasser, was cola ja definitiv ist, klebt, bremst die bremse besser.


diese methode hält nicht sehr lange, aber ist effektiv. und sie macht die felge nicht kapputt wie das anflexen.


alex


----------



## Kamikazepat (18. Januar 2003)

ich war heut mit ein paar BMX-ern in Stuggi fahren..der eine fährt mit einer Bremse und der andere mit gar keiner....


----------



## alex_de_luxe (18. Januar 2003)

Also zu billigem Street bike hätte ich auch noch eine Frage:
Bei Ebay gibt es viele billige BMX, sind die gut oder einfach nur billig?

das
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2700460570&category=22559


das
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2700189955&category=22559

oder diese
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2701326486&category=22559
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2701326819&category=22559



alex


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (18. Januar 2003)

alle nicht gut. kauf dir lieber nen bike was eine 3pc kurbel hat. und kein SD rotor!


----------



## evil_rider (19. Januar 2003)

alles schrott ! sorry, aber ist die warheit, und bevor sich wer wehtut wegen sowas  also am rad sollte man net sparen ! nen einigermaßen gutes BMX kostet halb ab 400 aufwärts ! alles dadrunter kanste inne tonne treten, und bei e-bay ist der kram eh immer teuerer als bei online versendern ~ also fingerwech !


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *alle nicht gut. kauf dir lieber nen bike was eine 3pc kurbel hat. und kein SD rotor! *




sorry peinliche frage

was ist eine 3pc kurbel und ein sd rotor?


alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFallOfTroy (19. Januar 2003)

3pc ist ne 3 teilige kurbel die um welten stabiler ist als ne einteilige welche auf billigen bikes verbaut wird. SD rotor ist so ne fummelige geschichte die auf KHE, titus bikes etc. verbaut wird. der ist schwer wie blei, ich find ihn hässlich, der kableverlegung mehr als umständlich also wenn dir mal das bremskabel reißt ist es kompliziert zum austauschen und du bist in der wahl deiner parts extrem eingeschränkt wegen steuersatz, gabel und rahmen. also sollte dir mal der rahmen brechen oder gabel oda so und du willst eine andere marke kannst dir gleich ein ganz neues rad kaufen. das ist eben nicht sehr vorteilhaft. der SD rotor ist höchstens für flatland zu empfehlen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2003)

Aber gibt es denn keine billige BMXdie noch im Rahmen der Qualität sind, so um 2-3 Hundert Euro?

Felt, Diemondback haben doch auch noch  billige oder?



alex


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (19. Januar 2003)

sowas gibts höchstens gebraucht. aber überleg mal. die guten komponenten sind eben teuer. wenn du anfänger bist wirst du sicher ein anfängerrad nciht so schnell kaputt machen. aba wenn du dann besser bist wirst du halt die kaputten parts reihenweise austauschen müssen. das frustriert unheimlich. also frag dich selbst wie ernst du es mit dem bmx fahren meinst. willst du wirklich gut werden  solltest du schon so 500 aufwärts ausgeben. willst du allerdings nur nen leichten einstieg um zu testen ob dir der sport gefällt kannst du das mit nem billigen rad auch.
ach übrigens kann sein das es bei www..bmx-mailorder.de das felt pyre noch im angebot gibt. schau mal nach das ist ein echt goiles bike und ziemlich günstig (sofern es das angebot noch gibt)


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2003)

Was 500 Euro???

is das zeuchs wirklich so teuer?
 "frustriertsein"

Das Venom von Diamondback kostet weniger als 500Euro, ist es deshalb schlecht?


500Eurosl..........das kapier ich einfach nicht


----------



## evil_rider (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *Was 500 Euro???
> 
> is das zeuchs wirklich so teuer?
> ...




mein kostet knapp 2000  soviel dazu


----------



## alex_de_luxe (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> mein kostet knapp 2000?  soviel dazu  *




Des will ich sehen.

Könntest du mal ein Bild posten, wär geil.



alex


----------



## evil_rider (21. Januar 2003)

nö, keine digicam :/ und meine webcam ist eher bescheiden


----------



## HugePanic (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *nö, keine digicam :/ und meine webcam ist eher bescheiden  *



hey evil, kennst den bauern der für die neue melkmaschine seine letzte kuh verkauft hat????

jetzt hast n bmx zum (z.T.) posen, und kannst net posen weil´d keine g´scheide digicam hast!


----------



## Schwortzt (27. Januar 2003)

Servus,

Kennt jemand das Apache von Titus ? Oder wie ist die Marke allgemein so Qualitätsmäßig? Wollte mir nämlich auch zu dem gleichen Zweck wie Panic ein nicht so teures BMX
kaufen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFallOfTroy (28. Januar 2003)

ist das nicht nen flatland bike. naja titus kannst sowieso knicken.


----------



## Schwortzt (28. Januar 2003)

Und KHE ?


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (28. Januar 2003)

ich find khe baut nur gute flatlandsachen. naja felt oder df und haro kommen dir mit den anfänger bikes am besten entgegen weil darauf lässt sich wenigstens was gscheites aufbaun.


----------

